# Pure Balance - Thoughts?



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

This looks pretty good to me, my hedgie needs some extra fat.

It does have menadione sodium bisulfate, which is mentioned as something to avoid. Is that a big concern?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/43546473?...28&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=96541407168&veh=sem#about


----------



## PrincessPuffinsMom (Aug 8, 2015)

I would be interested in see a nutritional fact sheet on the food. I can't find a list of ingredients or how much protein, fat and fiber is in the food


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

PrincessPuffinsMom said:


> I would be interested in see a nutritional fact sheet on the food. I can't find a list of ingredients or how much protein, fat and fiber is in the food


I will type it out. I couldn't find it either, but I thought my brain may have just been fried from homework 
*
Pure Balance Turkey & Sweet Potato*

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Crude Protein - Min 32%
Crude Fat - Min 18%
Crude Fiber - Max 3.5%
Moisture - Max 10%
Lineolic Acid (Omega 6) Min 3.5%
Magnesium - Max 0.15%
Vitamin E - Min 250mg/kg
Taurine - Min 0.15%
Alpha-Linolenic Acid (Omega 3) - Min 0.5%
Abscorbic Acid (Vitamin C) - Min 50mg/kg

*Ingredients*
Turkey, Chicken Meal, Dried Ground Peas, Pea Protein, Natural Flavor, Poultry Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Sweet Potato, Whole Flaxseed, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Magnesium Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, D-Calcium Panthothenate, L-Carnitine, Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine, Hydrocholride (source of Vitamin B6), Biotin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Potasium Iodide

My mom bought it for our cats. The picky on refuses to eat it, of course. :eye roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I'd avoid it with the menadione sodium bisulfate (and a couple other reasons though they're less iffy), but otherwise it doesn't look too horrible, considering it's a Walmart brand. If you're unable to get something else from a pet store, you could use it if you'd like to. Personally I would go for something different though.


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Personally I'd avoid it with the menadione sodium bisulfate (and a couple other reasons though they're less iffy), but otherwise it doesn't look too horrible, considering it's a Walmart brand. If you're unable to get something else from a pet store, you could use it if you'd like to. Personally I would go for something different though.


That's what I was thinking. What is/what is bad about menadione sodium bisulfate? Can I ask your other reasons?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's information on menadione - http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione

My other reasons are that it has poultry fat, which is too vague & means it can include fat from dead, dying, and diseased animals, and now that I look at it again, the other reason isn't actually as bad as I thought - sometimes with foods that boast about being grain-free, they still have so many non-grain fillers that it's not a good food anyway. I'm still iffy on them having dried peas & pea protein separately, and followed by dried sweet potatoes - all of those being dried and being added together means it's possible that they outweigh the meat even though the meat is first on the list. But sweet potatoes are a good choice, at least, though I'm not as fond of the peas (peas are high in sugar). Really, the biggest issue IMO is the menadione.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Did some digging, but found a post I made about poultry fat. 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/112729-fat-facts.html


----------

